# Buying an Oxalic Acid Vaporizer



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

No I don't know of a vaporizer that plugs directly into 110 but.
I connect my vaporizer to a 12 volt battery charger that plugs into 110v AC.

At home I run my extension cord down to the hives plug in the battery charger and connect the vaporizer.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Check this one out:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/grd/5440667553.html


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

From my own experience I would recommend buying a very good quality, and therefore slightly more expensive, one from the start.

I bought my first one in 2013 and chose it over the Varrox wand I now own simply because it was the less expensive model. The first one wasn't a whole lot cheaper (price difference around $30-40, IRRC). It worked fine at first, but eventually the connections loosened and it started to be a bit unreliable. 

Since I rely on OAV as the mainstay of my varroa program I decided to treat myself to a Varrox wand. The quality difference between the Varrox and my first wand is enormous, much, much greater than the price difference. It would have been more economical, in the long run, to go with the Varrox right from the start.

The one thing I can unreservedly recommend, however, is Larry's (SNL) customer service. It is tops!

Enj.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

beesohappy said:


> Check this one out:
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/grd/5440667553.html


This seems like what I had in mind but had not seen any for sale. Since I only wanted to spend money on one OAV and if I move hives away from the house maybe the 12 volt battery one would be better. I was just trying to get out of dragging a heavy battery around. Never thought about using a battery charger. 

Ski, my battery charger has "settings" for 2amps/trickle charge, 10amps for deep cell charging, and 75amps quick start. Would I use the 75amps placement with the OAV?


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Groundhwg said:


> This seems like what I had in mind but had not seen any for sale. Since I only wanted to spend money on one OAV and if I move hives away from the house maybe the 12 volt battery one would be better. I was just trying to get out of dragging a heavy battery around. Never thought about using a battery charger.
> 
> Ski, my battery charger has "settings" for 2amps/trickle charge, 10amps for deep cell charging, and 75amps quick start. Would I use the 75amps placement with the OAV?



There red was a thread about battery packs earlier this week and several people said they had really good luck with this:

http://t.harborfreight.com/3-in-1-p...OX-Vap-Battery-Question&highlight=Ova+battery

link to thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?321297-OX-Vap-Battery-Question&highlight=Ova+battery


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Depending on the cost or "smarts" of your battery charger, remember it's not a power supply, and some need a battery conncted to function, otherwise, they just sit there. The HF unit seems a good way to go, useful for this and lots of other things.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

"Ski, my battery charger has "settings" for 2amps/trickle charge, 10amps for deep cell charging, and 75amps quick start. Would I use the 75amps placement with the OAV?"
Groundhwg :
I would guess the 75 amp setting since my vaporizer has a start up of about 13 then drops to 8 or 9 running. But depending on the vaporizer you may be able to use the 10 amp setting. I have a very old 110volt charger, the only settings it has is 6 or 12 volt.
I do use an old 12volt car battery from an suv for the out yards.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

I use 10 amp/12V setting (deep cell charging) with Mannlake vaporizer. 1/2 tsp OAV begins to vaporize at ~2.5 min, I switch it off at 3.5 min and leave the vaporizer in the hives until 10 min.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Kuro said:


> I use 10 amp/12V setting (deep cell charging) with Mannlake vaporizer. 1/2 tsp OAV begins to vaporize at ~2.5 min, I switch it off at 3.5 min and leave the vaporizer in the hives until 10 min.


Thanks. I will try that and I also have one of the battery "jumper" box that napper86 was talking about. Will give both a try and see which I like best. Can use the charger near the house if I want to and the "jumper" box if the hives are not close to plug.


----------



## dakotabees (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi I manufacture a 110 volt vaporizer for oxalic acid you can purchase them on my website for $94.95 plus shipping. dakotabees.com


----------



## dakotabees (Feb 25, 2016)

Groundhwg said:


> Does anyone make an electric Oxalic Acid Vaporizer that is operated from 110 home current? Something you can just plug into an extend cord and run. If so please post contact information.
> Thanks.


Dakotabeescom make a 110 Volt plug in Oxalic Acid vaporizer


----------



## Colokid (Apr 3, 2015)

I have one of Dakotabees vaporizers. Very well made works great.


----------



## dakotabees (Feb 25, 2016)

dakotabees.com makes a 120 Volt Oxalic Acid Vaporizer


----------



## dakotabees (Feb 25, 2016)

Go to dakotabees.com for that vaporizer the add was flagged not sure why.


----------



## dakotabees (Feb 25, 2016)

dakotabees.com has 120 volt vaporizers.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

I used my jump pack (similar to the HF item linked) all last year on 8 hives. Worked great. You should have a jump pack for your car anyway.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I wonder if dakotabees has 120 volt vaporizors


----------



## dsukup1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Groundhwg said:


> Does anyone make an electric Oxalic Acid Vaporizer that is operated from 110 home current? Something you can just plug into an extend cord and run. If so please post contact information.
> Thanks.


I used an electric charcoal lighter. About $9.00. Take a beer can and
form a channel about an inch wide on top of lighter. Attach with wire
in a twist tie for bread. Strip paper off put very small hole in channel
and use twist tie to wire it secure. Put acid in channel, plug in for
3 mins and 10 seconds. Acid will be vaporized. Happy vaporizing.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

mmiller said:


> I wonder if dakotabees has 120 volt vaporizors


Really? 1/2 the posts are about the 120 volt.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Really? 1/2 the posts are about the 120 volt.


 Really??? Look again..... I think that one went right over the top of your head :lookout:


----------



## Bowfinger (Apr 17, 2015)

the bee inspector said they weren't all that effective. Makes me wonder now if it is just an internet craze.
I'm still gonna try it.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Bowfinger said:


> the bee inspector said they weren't all that effective. Makes me wonder now if it is just an internet craze.
> I'm still gonna try it.


What is not all that effective.... OA vaporizers??? Have you not seen the pictures of hundreds of dead mite on a board after treatment? You better find another bee inspector..he/she must be


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

mmiller said:


> I wonder if dakotabees has 120 volt vaporizors


Only in posts #11 to #16. dakotabees thanks for the information.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Got a good chuckle from these post. Thanks, I needed it today.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

sc-bee said:


> Really??? Look again..... I think that one went right over the top of your head :lookout:


Haha


----------



## Pooh Bear (Jun 19, 2015)

As an FYI, I bought this small battery pack engine starter from Amazon and have been using it on my varrox wand. I treat two hives and about half the battery draws down so I would say 4 treatments per charge. Very portable and a good fit for hobbyists who only have a few hives

Nekteck Multifunction Car Jump Starter Portable Power Bank External Battery Charger 600A Peak with 16800mAh - Emergency Auto Jump Starter for Truck Van SUV Laptop Smartphone USB Device and More https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MG687JW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_8iy5wbT7S94R7


----------

